# Heading to Cape May



## Harr (Feb 14, 2005)

Hey folks, 
I normally do my saltwater fishing in Florida's Indian river lagoon. But, next week I'll be heading to the Cape next week with the family. Will be taking a small car so I will only have room for two poles. One is spooled with 30lb power pro and the other with 50lb power pro and 20lb stren leaders and a just a few hopefull lures. I plan on bottom fishing with the pole that has the 50lb PP and using the other for a few select lures (spoons, zara spook, and a couple of different plugs). After three days of fishing last year I only managed to pull in a few skates or (dogfish?). My target species is any trout and/or Striper. My questions are: Whats really the best cut bait to use for bottom fishing? And of the lures I'm bringing is there one or two that will work, or do I need to hit up the bait shot for something different. Last year I stopped into Bob Jacksons bait shop and the guy that was working there couldn't or wouldn't offer any advice. At any rate, I'd definately appreciate any info and I WILL post anything I catch. I will be fishing near the CM lighthouse where the stone walkways are. Thanks!! Harr


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

There is no "BEST" bait ....I usually take a variety. I like to dye my squid strips yellow and pink and also usually have on hand some bumker (Fresh rather than frozen) to cut up in strips and also, to fish the heads for Stripers. Clams are hot for Stripers right now. We took a 6 man charter on Saturday and hit 35 stripers at the Cedars on clams. Oily fish like mackerel also have merit when used as strip bait. ou might also try Sunset Beach at the Point of Cape May near the old Concrete Ship Wreck. It used to stick out of the water about 150 yds off shore. I believe that it still does, but the locals will be able to tell you how to get there.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hi Harr, I have not been down to the end of the Cape recently but I know that the beach was filled over the winter and the jetties are not what they used to be. I would still try there but don't be stuck to just that area of beach; from what I've heard, the holes are gone. 

There are other spots to try but at the moment, most bayside locations further north are closed for migrating shorebirds. Beaches all along the Delaware Bay are closed so wading birds can feed on Horseshoe Crab eggs. The closure started last Saturday and lasts until June 7th. Info and maps can be found on the NJ Dept of Environmental Protection website. 

http://www.njfishandwildlife.com/ensp/beachcloz05map.htm 

Some very productive fishing beaches are on that list but notice the ones closest to Cape may are open. 

As for baits, surf clam for the bass on a 7/0 circle hook, cut mullet, mackerel or bunker for bluefish on a white and red "bait bug" and squid scented with crab oil for the trout. In the bay a somewhat crazy bait for trout has been the rage, "Perdue Peeler," -- strips of boneless chicken breast marinated in shedder crab oil. Cut it into thin strips 3" - 4" long so it flutters.

RuddeDog is a sharpie down that way, maybe he will chime in.

Here is a map of Cape May spots; I would fish the early morning especially if it coincides with high water. For info, I would visit Jim's B&T in Cape May, across from the headboats, the guys there will steer you to some fish.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

For stripers my first choice would be clams with FRESH bunker coming in second. For weakies(what you southern folk call trout) you can't beat small soft plastics like zooms, fin-s, or gotcha trout killers. If you want to bait fish for weakies a blood work under a bobber drifted within a few feet of the jetty rocks is the best bet. There are a lot of blues around right now and they will take just about any lure you throw at them or any type of cut bait. Good luck and post a report.


----------



## Harr (Feb 14, 2005)

*Great Info*

Wow
Just got home from working the late shift at the ole post office and found all this great info posted. And a mighty thanks to ALL whom have posted. I WILL definately chime in with a report the day I get back. Hopefully I'll have a pic or two to post as well. I have never used clams but will be this time. Thanks again!! Harr


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Fishin'*

Harr, 
Like some have siad, there is no best bait, but it depends where you are fising and what you are fishing for. Stripers In the back bays use clams and mackerel, flounder, use squid or minnows and for the weakfish use bloods or small thinn cut mackerel strips.


----------



## KHangler (Aug 11, 2004)

I've wondered... when floating bloodworms for weakies, what length between the bobber and the hook? 2-3 feet OK? Anybody ever get a striper that way (with a bobber)? I pretty much always use a fishfinder.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Weakies.......*

KHangler,
I usually make my leaders between 36 and 42 inches long depending on tide level. My favorite weakie spot has a sink hole about 20ft wide and ranges from 6-12 ft deep during high and low tide. I have caught stripers this way. Also, even though the bobbers are weighted, it doesn't hurt to put a 5-7 size split shot about an inch-inch a half just under the bobber to slow the movement down. Tight lines!!!!


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I experiment with depths when floating bloods until I find what works. I have not caught any stripers that way, but I have seen plenty caught by others. I would rather fish plastics though...I get more that way.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

i caught a bunch of smaller stripers in corsons inlet with bloods and bobber.just cast out and let it drift with the current.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

You might want to try fishing underneath the bridge (location #19 on the map link above from Sarge). If coming from Cape May, bear off to the right rather than crossing the bridge. You can drive all the way down to the water and on a surface of crushed shells. Walk underneath the bridge and come out the other side. Look straight out and you'll see a dock where the (boats pull up .. I'm not sure what they bring in here ... oyster, clam, squid?). Anyway there's a good hole between the dock and the bridge, and you don't need a mammoth cast in order to reach it. I've spoken to folks that have done quite well there at sunrise on striper and some tiderunner weakies. Good luck!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*spot 19*

That bridge is called the middle thorofare bridge or the toll bridge. It's on Ocean Dr going into Wildwood Crest. I have fished that hole and the best bait for stripers that I have found is bombers that look like small stripers and for the weakies use a top & bottom rig (pink or bubble gum) with thin strips of squid. Or you could use bubble gum fin-s or worm with a white 1/4-1/2 oz buck tail. Tight lines!!!


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

According to the latest Cape May Star and Wave fishin report rigged bloodworms seem to be workin the best. As far as lures go, I've had my best success in that area with bucktails and spoons (my fav is a weighted Hopkins). If you can afford it, the best bait is bloodworms and shedder crabs (if available), other than that fresh cut bait and shedder soaked squid strips (colored and uncolored) work fine. To stay away from skates try a bottom floater rig (available at all the B&T shops). Good luck


----------



## Harr (Feb 14, 2005)

*Ugly weather*

Hey folks
Got back from the Cape a little more than a week ago (been busy) and because of that Nor-easter storm I only got to fish for a few hours. Needless to say, because of the weather, the fishing sucked.  Used fresh clams and all kinds of artifical but no bite. There were at least 15 people out on the jetties, and in the three hours I was there did not see anyone pull anything in. This has happened to me two years in a row. Going to have to start going down in June I guess. Harr


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Yep....*

The weather really screwed things up a bit, but now the bite has turned way up!!!


----------

